# Reiserfs defragmentieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ein System, welches ich zu betreuen habe wird immer langsamer (eines ohne Xorg). Mein Verdacht Reiserfs ist fragmentiert. ( laut allg. Lehrmeinung nicht möglich) aber dennoch wahr. Beweis habe ich angetreten, in dem ich alles per tar und gz gesichert habe. Und dann wieder zurückgespielt. Subjektiver Geschwindigkeitssprung.

Wahrscheinlich tritt der Fehler auf, wenn die Festplatte fast voll gelaufen ist.

Mein Frage deshalb wie kriege ich das ohne tar und gz gebacken? dauert einfach zu lange. ...vom Plattenplatz mal nicht zu reden...

G. R.

----------

## Haldir

Dein Eindruck ist schon richtig und nein es gibt keine funktionierenden Defragmentationsprogramme für ReiserFS und Konsorten.

Es ist zwar richtig das Reiserfs und Konsorten viel weniger fragmentieren als z.b. FAT und Konsorten, aber merkbare Unterschiede kann man nach etwa 2 Jahren sehen.

----------

## boris64

Ähm, bei ext3 gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit, die Verzeichnisse via

```
e2fsck -D /dev/myhda
```

optimaler (für die "dir_index"-Option  :Wink:  )anzuordnen (o.ä.), vielleicht

gibt es so etwas auch unter reiserFS?

----------

## Carlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich tritt der Fehler auf, wenn die Festplatte fast voll gelaufen ist.

 

Wenn kaum Platz da ist, bleibt auch einem Journaling FS wenig anderes übrig, als die zu speichernden Daten in kleinen Häppchen abzulegen. Je nach Partitionsgröße sollten immer mindestens 5-10% des verfügbaren Platzes als "Spielraum" frei bleiben. Eventuelle Fragmentation sollte dann eigentlich vernachlässigbar sein. /var, /tmp und /home bergen sich ständig ändernde Daten und sollten (auch) deshalb auf eigenen Partitionen liegen.

----------

## mrsteven

Anscheinend fragmentiert ReiserFS durchaus stärker als beispielsweise ext3:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3031124.html#3031124

Selber kann ich nichts dazu sagen, weil ich im Moment noch ReiserFS benutze und noch nicht auf ext3 umgestellt habe (was ich aber irgendwann mal machen werde), folglich kann ich das schlecht vergleichen. Mir ist aber bisher keine großartige Verlangsamung aufgefallen.

----------

## tost

Ich würde auch ein wenig mehr auslagern und ich erinnere mich wage daran hier im Forum mal ein Skript gesehen zu haben, womit man die Fragmentierung bei ReiserFs messen kann..

edit: Bei mir habe ich noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt, lüppt optimal

tost

----------

## Xylometer

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Subjektiver Geschwindigkeitssprung.
> 
> 

 

Ohne Messen glaub ich euch **kein** Wort.

Der Reboot dazwischen bringt nämlich auch einiges...

----------

## SinoTech

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Subjektiver Geschwindigkeitssprung.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Fragmentierung ist keine Glaubenssache. Wie Carlo schon oben gesagt hat, wenn kein Platz mehr da ist wird fragmentiert. Und auch ein reboot wird dir deine Daten nicht wieder de-fragmentieren  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Subjektiver Geschwindigkeitssprung.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Fabel?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Die Logik sagt jedenfalls das *jedes* FS fragmentiert, ja fragmentieren *muß* wenn ständig Dateien erzeugt/gelöscht/erzeugt/... werden! Je nach FS passiert dies früher oder später.

Entweder hat das FS selbst irgendwelche eingebauten Automatismen um die unweigerlich entstehende Fragmentierung aufzulösen oder man macht das per Hand, per Script, sonstwie.

*wenn* das FS selbst aufräumt dann *kann* es ja (im wesentlichen) auch nur so arbeiten wie ein x-beliebiges defrag-tool auch.

1. Dateien zusammenschieben - dadurch entstehen erstmal größere zusammenhängende freie Blöcke, optimalerweise einer am Ende des FS.

2. in diese Bereiche werden nun erst kleinere fragmentierte Dateien *am Stück* verschoben sodaß sie nur noch aus einem Fragment bestehen.

3. dadurch entstehen woanders auf der HD 1-n freie Blöcke in denen ggf. andere Dateien zusammengestückelt werden können.

4. zwischendurch immer wieder mal alles zusammenschieben damit ein großer Block am Ende entsteht.

2. Je größer dieser freie Block nun wird desto größere/mehr fragmentierte Dateien können dort wieder am Stück gespeichert werden.

3. Es werden also diese größeren Dateien am Stück in den freien Bereich geschoben - dadurch entstehen woanders wieder 1-n freie Bereiche

4. ...

----------

## AmonAmarth

vielleicht sollten wir hans reiser fragen oder die source codes selbst durchsuchen.....nach meiner eigenen erfahrung hab ich auch noch keine fragmentierung bei reiser systemen festgestellt (über nen jahre reiser uns kein geschwindigkeitsverlust)

ich glaub fast das dieser thread in die gleichen philosophischen spähren hinaufsteigt wie "welches dateisystem ist das beste?"

immerhin gibts überall vor und nachteile und selbst bei der defragmentiertung weiß fast keiner genau ob das "absichtliche fragmentierung" oder "unbeabsichtige" ist....

----------

## Haldir

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> vielleicht sollten wir hans reiser fragen oder die source codes selbst durchsuchen.....

 

Es gibt sogar Threads von Hans Reiser, wo er schreibt, das reiserFS ein defrag ähnliches Utility brauchen könnte, dass es wohl Möglichkeiten gibt mit externen Programmen es zu verbessern, da die online Methoden nicht perfekt sind.

Sie haben nur nie die Programme geschrieben, weil sie einfach zu kompliziert sind und sie keine Zeit haben.

Das ganze nennen sie repacker

(Zitat ausm nabble forum:

Hans Reiser wrote: 

 > 6% fragmentation is enormous.  You very much need the 

 > repacker we have not yet written..... )

Für reiserfs3 sind die Pläne wohl in der Versenkung verschwunden, für reiserfs4 gibts wichtigere Probleme.

----------

## Anarcho

Wie bereits gesagt wurde wird von vielen Leuten ein Fragmentierungsproblem mit ReiserFS gemeldet. 

Daher: Some ext3 Filesystem Tips

Und dort mal ein paar Seiten lesen...

...und dann das System auf ext3 umstellen.

----------

## l3u

... und ich bleib trotzdem bei ReiserFS, weil ich's schon immer benutzt hab und noch nie Probleme damit hatte ;-)

Aber bitte, bitte jetzt nicht die allseits bekannte Diskussion anfangen!

----------

## Anarcho

Wir wollten ja auch nur bestätigen das Reiser Fragmentiert und man ausser backup - format - restore nicht viel dagegen machen kann.

----------

## tost

Ohne die Diskussion zu entfachen  :Very Happy: 

Ein Fummler wie meine Wenigkeit spielt mit Sicherheit alle 2 Monate mal ein Backup ein  :Wink: 

tost

----------

## Xylometer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Xylometer wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Subjektiver Geschwindigkeitssprung.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das ist mir klar. Nur wenn reiserfs kein Defragmentierungsprogramm vorsieht wird es wohl einen wie auch immer gearteten Algorithmus haben..

Abgesehen davon wäre es optimaler, für die Geschwindigkeit wenn möglichst viele Köpfe gleichzeitig arbeiten. 

Was mich wirklich stört ist, dass schon wieder so ein Thread ala "Reiserfs ist scheiße, you all suck" vom Zaun gebrochen wird, nur weil das System *****subjektiv***** vorher schneller war.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon wäre es optimaler, für die Geschwindigkeit wenn möglichst viele Köpfe gleichzeitig arbeiten. 
> 
> Was mich wirklich stört ist, dass schon wieder so ein Thread ala "Reiserfs ist scheiße, you all suck" vom Zaun gebrochen wird, nur weil das System *****subjektiv***** vorher schneller war.

 

1. Das Wort "optimaler" gibt es nicht, es sei denn du meinst die "OptiMaler GmbH", nur was die mit Gentoo zu schaffen hat ist mir unklar (<klugscheiss>optimal ist ein Desuperlativum und kann daher nicht gesteigert werden</klugscheiss>)

2. "Besser" oder optimal wäre es wenn möglichst viele Köpfe gleichzeitig arbeiten würden, das stimmt.

Aber dazu müsste das FS über die Plattengeometrie und -Interna bescheid wissen, was im Moment nicht möglich ist (wäre dochmal ein Vorschlag für SATA VII oder so)

3. Wollte hier keiner eine derartige Diskussion vom Zaun brechen

4. Ist es erwiesen das Reiser fragmentiert, siehe Kommentar von Hans Reiser weiter oben

----------

## l3u

<auchklugscheißenwill>

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das Wort "optimaler" gibt es nicht

 

Wo du Recht hast ... aber dann sollte man auch gleich mal

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ist es erwiesen das

 

beanstanden, weil es müßte heißen "Ist es erwiesen, daß" oder zumindest "dass" (nach der neuen Schlechtschreibung).

</auchklugscheißenwill>

Nichts für ungut ;-)

----------

## Anarcho

 *Libby wrote:*   

> <auchklugscheißenwill>
> 
>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Das Wort "optimaler" gibt es nicht 
> 
> Wo du Recht hast ... aber dann sollte man auch gleich mal
> ...

 

Ich verbeuge mich vor dir, grosser Libby! (Obwohl die Art des Fehlers völlig verschieden ist)

----------

## Carlo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 4. Ist es erwiesen das Reiser fragmentiert, siehe Kommentar von Hans Reiser weiter oben

 

Naja. Man muß sich dazu schon etwas Mühe geben. Schlimmer ist imho, daß ein ReiserFS Image nicht auf einer ReiserFS Partition liegen darf, da sonst unter Umständen mittels reiserfsck die gesamte Partition verwurstet wird...

----------

## Marlo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wie bereits gesagt wurde wird von vielen Leuten ein Fragmentierungsproblem mit ReiserFS gemeldet. 

 

Und wie bitte, stelle ich das zweifelsfrei fest?

Welche Tools, Tests, Benchmarks, Zaubersprüche gibt es denn dazu?

Ich meine nicht irgendwelche Ausflüchte in anderweitige Threads; sondern eine Antwort auf eine simple Frage: 

Wie wird die Defragmentierung von euch gemessen?

Welches Maßband legt ihr an mit welchen Parametern; bei welchen Dateisystemen?

Ma

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe schon öfter mal die Platte formatiert und mein Komplettbackup eingespielt. Ein Geschwindigkeitsgewinn ließ sich dabei bei mir nicht feststellen. Mein Partitionen sind aber auch eher leer statt randvoll.

----------

## DocterD

Wie hast du Reiserfs gemountet? Afaik setzt notail die Mechanismen welche Reiserfs nutzt um "zwischen durch" zu defragmentieren außerkraft.

 *Quote:*   

> I want to add, that ReiserFS without "-notail" has the lowest internal fragmentations of 10 percent, compared to all other file systems (except ext2 with 1024 block size) which have an internal fragmentation of about 50 percent!!! (corresponding ReiserFS's CPU usage)

 

http://www.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~loizides/reiserfs/index.html#intfrag

----------

